# Looking for ASD Male Pup Ready Now in TN



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Need to find a male Anatolian Shepherd Pup, purebred but no registration wanted in the sw TN area. Have seached fb and cl and online to no avail. Would like to bring him home this week before my remaining goats go to their new home so he needs to be ready now or next week. He will be a companion to my mature female ASD and given a vasectomy before mature. Not for breeding.

Longtime ht'er or references preferred. Working lgd lines only. Under 12 weeks old. No adults and please no back yard breeders that happen to have chickens. May have interest in ASD crossed with another Turkish breed. No shipping, would like to visit and pick up personally near to sw TN. Thanks.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Might not be your exact needs but I have 1 male pup left. He is 20 weeks old now. Born and raised with goats. 3/4 Anatolian and 1/4 Karakachan.


----------

